# the lost post



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Posted two days ago about having my wife's tt roadster remapped by Pendle Performance it seemed to cause quite a stir with some of the tts owners who having been posting for years its an advert was the claim what a load of old b???. Now the post as vanished taken off by the moderators I fear why? Did it upset them or some of the site sponsors or older members any way it's gone and if this site dose not allows the free follow of genuine information between its members BIG BROTHER  has arrived


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's still in the MK2 section is it not? :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

viewtopic.php?t=124508

:?


----------



## gandolf22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well what a surprise its back I did PM the site moderator early this morning maybe??? That's the answer but all traces of the post had gone strange thanks for the reply


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> It's still in the MK2 section is it not? :?


It wasn't there at 10.00am this morning :x


----------

